# Viper Remote Start issue with sending signal to remote



## asuroviec (May 6, 2009)

I have a remote viper starter that is 2 years old. All of the sudden it does not send a confirmation beep/signal back to my remote. In other words, I never know if it has started, even if it has. It makes the sequence of beeps that indicate the process didnt work no matter if it started or not.

any ideas


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Sounds like a wornout remote, sometimes you can get them on flee-bay. Or just go back to where you purchased it to begin with.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

change the batteries


----------

